# Freeplayer et Time capsule



## marsu94 (28 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis nouveau propriétaire d'une time capsule, j'ai connecté celle-ci en ethernet sur ma freebox et créé un nouveaux réseau wifi autour de la time capsule. tous fonctionne à merveille sauf que depuis cette installation je n'arrive plus a me connecté sur freeplayer depuis ma TV.
est ce normale? Y a-t-il une nouvelle version de freeplayer à télécharger? si oui où, car depuis que le portail free a changer on ne retrouve plus rien?
D'avance merci pour vos réponses,

@+
Marsu


----------



## marsu94 (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

je vois qu'il n'y a pas de réponses c'est que je dois être le seul à rencontrer ce problème!
Ce n'est pas grave, je vais tenter de trouver ma réponse sur net.
@+
Marsu


----------



## marsu94 (8 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Bon je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net à ce sujet...

Quelqu'un pourrait il me faire partager sont expérience sur ce sujet?
Est-ce un problème de confirguration de mes machine ou est-ce un problème connu et sans solutions?

Help!

D'avance merci

Marsu


----------



## Aliboron (8 Juillet 2008)

Il faudrait déjà donner quelques précisions. En particulier ce que tu as fait exactement quand tu dis avoir "créé un nouveau réseau wifi". 
- Avant, tu avais déjà un réseau wifi ?
- Tu utilises toujours le même routeur ?
- Quels sont les paramétrage en matière de routage de ports ?
- Tu as modifié les adresses IP, et particulièrement celle de ton ordinateur (enfin, celui qui sert pour Freeplayer) ?


----------



## marsu94 (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour Aliboron,

En fait, quand je dis que j'ai créé un nouveau réseau Wifi je veux dire que auparavant j'utilisait les fonctionnalitées Wifi de la FreeBox. Depuis l'achat de la Time Capsule j'ai désactivé cette fonction, désactivé la fonction routeur de la freebox, connectée celle-ci en Ethernet à time capsule et créer un réseau wifi depuis celle-ci. Au niveau de mon Imac je n'ai absolument rien changé à part connecter cellui ci, via airport, au réseau Wifi de la Time capsule.

@+
Marsu


----------



## antro (18 Juillet 2008)

A vue de nez comme ça, je dirai que ça vient de la désactivation du mode routeur de ta freebox.


----------



## Aliboron (19 Juillet 2008)

Possible. En tout cas, il faudrait déjà voir comment tu as refait les paramétrages de routage des ports...


----------



## marsu94 (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens sur ce sujet aprés pas mal de temps car je n'ai toujours pas résolue ce problème.

Aliboron quand tu dis :"il faudrait déjà voir comment tu as refait les paramétrages de routage des ports..." 

Pour ma part, je n'ai rien modifié à ce niveau, d'ailleur je ne suis pas assez expert pour savoir ce qu'il faut faire : 
-Quels port sont à rerouter?
-Et quelle la procèdure à suivre pour le faire.

D'avance merci pour votre aide
@+
Marsu


----------



## Aliboron (24 Octobre 2008)

marsu94 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je n'ai rien modifié à ce niveau, d'ailleur je ne suis pas assez expert pour savoir ce qu'il faut faire :
> - Quels port sont à rerouter?
> - Et quelle la procèdure à suivre pour le faire.


Tu ne peux pas dire que tu n'as "rien modifié à ce niveau" puisque tu as désactivé la fonction routeur de la Freebox au profit du routeur Airport. Ce n'est pas vraiment "rien" 

Si tu n'as pas de notions pour le paramétrage, le mieux est certainement de revenir au mode de fonctionnement précédent, qui fonctionnait. 

Et sinon, il faut te lancer et refaire les réglages de ton nouveau routeur pour que ce soit conforme. Sauf erreur, il faut j'ai rerouter les ports 1234 et 8080 vers l'adresse IP de ton iMac. Pour savoir comment, voir dans le manuel...


----------



## marsu94 (24 Octobre 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas de notions pour le paramétrage, le mieux est certainement de revenir au mode de fonctionnement précédent, qui fonctionnait.
> 
> Revenir au mode de fonctionnement précédent voudrai dire me séparer de ma time capsule! pas cool elle me sert bien...
> Je vais plutôt chercher comment bidouiller les ports (il n'y a rien sur la manuel de la time capsule pour expliquer ça) et si je n'y arrive pas, tanpis pour le Freeplayer.:mouais:
> ...


----------



## Aliboron (24 Octobre 2008)

marsu94 a dit:


> Revenir au mode de fonctionnement précédent voudrai dire me séparer de ma time capsule !


Mais non, simplement désactiver la fonction routeur de la Time Capsule au profit de celle de la Freebox. Il n'y a pas de raison que ça change quelque chose dans le fonctionnement, sauf erreur (je ne connais pas précisément le fonctionnement de la Time Capsule, mais s'il y a une fonction routeur, elle peut être activée ou désactivée, je suppose).


----------



## marsu94 (24 Octobre 2008)

Oui elle peut être désactivée, mais dans ce cas je ne pourais plus partager ma connection Internet entre tous mes équipements. Je m'explique, actuellement ma freebox est reliée à la timecapsule en Ethernet et c'est la Time capsule qui fait office de routeur Wifi. Avantages: je peux facilement partager le contenue de la time capsule en wifi. Si je repasse ma freebox en mode routeur, je devrai refaire mon réseau Wifi autour de celle-ci et recorder ma time capsule en Ethernet sur un de mes Mac et m'en servir comme simple DD externe (c'est un peu domage!).
Pour un fonctinnement optimum de mon système, je pense rééllement que je doit conserver la Time Capsule comme routeur Wifi d'ailleur tout fonctionne à merveille, le wifi est rapide, le partage du contenue de la TC et simple et efficace (chaque utilisateur raccordé à mon réseau wifi vois la TC comme un DD et peux - aprés avoir saisi une fois le mot de passe de la TC- ajouté,supprimé, modifier ou lancé des programmes comme si il était sur sont propre ordinateur).

Le seul Hic, c'est le Freeplayer mais je ne désespère pas, je finirai bien par trouver la solution, j'y passerai mon week end si le faut.

@+
Marsu


----------



## Aliboron (24 Octobre 2008)

marsu94 a dit:


> Oui elle peut être désactivée, mais dans ce cas je ne pourais plus partager ma connection Internet entre tous mes équipements.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi. Une fois de plus, je ne connais pas spécialement la Time Capsule, mais sur le principe, c'est une chose de faire borne airport et c'en est une autre de faire routeur. Le rôle du routeur, c'est d'attribuer des adresses pour que le trafic sur le réseau interne puisse se faire. C'est tout.

Est-il donc impossible sur une Time Capsule de faire borne sans faire routeur ?

Mais bon, vois aussi du côté du reroutage des ports 1234 et 8080. Si ton réseau fonctionne comme il est actuellement, autant ne pas trop y revenir.


----------



## antro (24 Octobre 2008)

Question peut être bête, mais qu'est-ce qui t'empeche de mettre ta freebox en mode routeur, brancher ta TC dessus qui est elle aussi en mode routeur ?
Enchainer des routeurs, ça se fait. A mon avis, ton décodeur FreeBox TV a besoin que la Freebox soit en routeur pour pouvoir accéder au réseau.

Je dis ça, mais bon, j'en sais rien... J'ai pas de freebox


----------



## Museforever (24 Octobre 2008)

Mettre 2 routeurs l'un à la suite de l'autre est une mauvaise idée. Tu rends le NAT plus complexe et tu augmentes les temps de traitement (pas beaucoup, certes ...).

Je te conseille en effet de remettre ta freebox en mode routeur, et de désactiver celui-ci sur ta TimeCapsule.

Pour cela, tu vas dans l'onglet internet, et dans partage de connexion, tu mets désactiver "(mode pont)". Cela te donnera la même configuration qu'avant, sauf que ta TimeCapsule te permet quand même de partager ta connexion internet (je vais pas te faire un cours de réseau pour t'expliquer pourquoi mais ça marchera).


----------



## marsu94 (25 Octobre 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos conseils, mais je crois que je vais laisser tomber. j'ai essayé de suivre vos différents  conseils mais tout c'est soldé par un échec:
-Freebox en routeur et désactivation du mode pont de la TC-> TC + reseau non reconnue + problème d'attribution d'IP.
-Routeur freebox désactivé + TC en roteur -> je n'ai pas compris comment fonctionné le mapage des ports.
-IP en manuel -> échec également la TC ne retrouvait par l'ordi.

Je n'en peu plus, c'est trop compliqué pour moi, tous ce que j'ai réussis à faire c'est crasher mon réseau existant. Du coup j'ai reseté la TC et recréer un nouveau réseau sans fil tel qu'il été avant.
Je crois que le freeplayer avec routeur dans la boucle est un truc qui s'adresse à des experts de l'informatique (que je ne suis évidemment pas vous l'aurez compris).

Encore merci à tous pour votre aide et à une prochaine fois

Marsu94


----------



## ADUV (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Comment faire fonctionner le freeplayer sachant que les fonctions routeur et wifi sont désactivées sur la freebox au bénéfice de la time capsule ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## Museforever (17 Août 2009)

Je dis peut-être une bêtise, mais si le mode routeur de la freebox est désactivé je ne suis pas sûr que le freeplayer fonctionne.


----------



## Aliboron (17 Août 2009)

Museforever a dit:


> Je dis peut-être une bêtise, mais si le mode routeur de la freebox est désactivé je ne suis pas sûr que le freeplayer fonctionne.


D'après ce qu'on peut lire sur le guide en ligne, le mode routeur n'est pas obligatoire. 

Pour le reste, il serait bon qu'ADUV détaille précisément jusqu'à quel point il a suivi les indicactions du guide, et à partir d'où les choses ne se passent pas comme elles le devraient, ce qu'il observe, etc...


----------



## ADUV (18 Août 2009)

Merci pour ces quelques réponses, j'ai bien suivi les différentes indications de free pour utiliser la fonction free player avec time capsule comme routeur wifi (téléchargement de l'application et lancement (vlc fbx) mais impossible de se connecter au freeplayer. 
J'ai quelques doute sur la notification de free suivante : _

Si un firewall est en service sur l'ordinateur qui héberge le FreePlayer, le port 8080 doit être ouvert pour rendre accessibles les contenus FreePlayer.

_Comment vérifier que ce port 8080 est bien ouvert sur mon mac ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Exxon (11 Juin 2010)

Je fais remonter ce topic...

Je vais tester ce week end mais pour parameter les ports sur la TC tout se passe dans l'onglet NAT juste à coté de DHCP 

Je teste si ca marche je vous ferai un retour


----------



## maconly34 (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tous le monde, après avoir fait la même installation/config -> même problème.
résolu en 3 min. !
Solution :
Depuis l'utilitaire Airport
 configuration manuelle de la TC
 onglet Internet
 partage de connexion -> choisir "désactivé" (mode pont)
de cette façon le routeur Time Capsule n'est pas activé. On utilise la distribution d'adresse de la Freebox (routeur activé et DHCP activé).
toutes les fonctions de la Time Capsule fonctionnent normalement.

Cdt,
Bruno
Formateur / Tech Apple


----------

